
Disney+ Nears 5-Year Streaming Goal in First Eight Months with 57.5M Subscribers - adrian_mrd
https://deadline.com/2020/08/disney-nears-5-year-streaming-goal-in-first-eight-months-with-57-5m-subscribers-1203003841/
======
nabla9
Disney streaming strategy is to use several streaming services. Each of them
priced lower than Netflix (193 million global subscribers). When you combine
few of them the price per household is higher.

Disney+ (57.5 million),

Hulu (35.5 million),

ESPN+ (8.5 million),

Hotstar (8 million paid 300 million active users)

Almost all Netflix competitors (Disney, Amazon, HBO Max, Peacock, Apple ... )
will have other sources of revenue besides streaming so they can afford to
keep loosing money to gain market share. Netflix can't cut prices too much.

------
arthurjj
Even as a parent I greatly underestimated how well Disney+ would do. I assumed
that most parents already had an existing streaming solution figured out.

I'd be curious to how many people are signing up for an additional service vs
replacing them

~~~
thephyber
It did also happen when lots of schools closed and lots of families are stuck
at home with anxious+energetic kids.

I'm curious to see how the streaming wars will unfold after the ISPs and cell
phone providers start rolling back their pandemic assistance for their
customers and how much evictions/foreclosures and bankruptcies affect the
subscription rates.

